# FOX STERLINGWORTH 20 GAUGE ?



## classicmarksman (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi I would like to ask expert out there to shed light on a gun that I am thinking about buying but want to make sure it a real deal. It a Fox Sterlingworth in 20 gauge serial # 251xxxxx. According to Blue Book Gun Value it was made in 1912 and supposed to have a pistol grip, but this one has straight grip and it has 3 inches chamber. Please advice!!! Thank YOU :-?


----------

